# TES Oblivion unter Windows 10 installieren



## MrKachen (27. September 2016)

Hallo Forum!
Nach längerer Zeit wollte ich mal wieder Oblivion zocken. Ich verwende mittlerweile Windows 10.
Als ich das Spiel installieren wollte, kam gleich nach dem Einlegen der CD folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir da jemand helfen? Gibt es jemanden, der Oblivion unter Windows 10 zum laufen gebracht hat?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
MrKachen


----------



## Spiritogre (27. September 2016)

Du brauchst leider eine aktuelle Version von Oblivion, also auf aktuelleren Stand gepatcht als bei Release. Also z.B. von Steam. Alternativ kannst du Oblivion auf einem alten OS installieren und dann einfach die Ordner rüberkopieren (Spieleverzeichnis + Nutzerordner unter C: ).


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. September 2016)

Die Securom-Unterstützung wurde offiziell aus Windows ab Version 7 entfernt.

Aus Windows 10 komplett, Win7 / 8.1 lassen sich noch dazu bewegen, es doch zu unterstützen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2016)

Du könntest versuchen, den Key bei Steam einzugeben - manche ältere Games, die es früher noch nicht, aber inzwischen dann doch bei Steam gibt, kann man auf diese Weise freischalten. Und dann könntest du die Steam-Version installieren.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du könntest versuchen, den Key bei Steam einzugeben - manche ältere Games, die es früher noch nicht, aber inzwischen dann doch bei Steam gibt, kann man auf diese Weise freischalten. Und dann könntest du die Steam-Version installieren.


Ich hab auch noch die Release Retail Version von Oblivion. da liegt kein Key drin. Das Game brauchte keine Seriennummer zum installieren. Der einfachste Weg wäre einen Key für die steam Version zu kaufen oder bei GoG kaufen wenn es das dort gibt.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. September 2016)

Na ja, wenn man das Original hat, dann würde ich, wenn ich jetzt Oblivion noch mal auspacken sollte, dann eher einen Crack nutzen. Neu kaufen würde ich nicht einsehen. Es ist ja die Schuld der Hersteller, wenn sie für Steam den Kopierschutz entfernt haben aber den Patch für Käufer der Originalversion nicht anbieten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2016)

Windows 10 murrt bei dieser Art von Kopierschutz. Die Spiele laufen da nicht mehr. Da gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Einen Crack nutzen oder eine digitale Version kaufen.

Die Steamversion läuft übrigens einwandfrei. Grad getestet unter Win 10. Fall du dir da einen Key holen willst, bei Gamesplanet gibts die Goty grad für 9 Euro: https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/the-elder-scrolls-iv-oblivion-goty-edition-steam-key--1353-1


----------

